# She's here! *New pics added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

CBC Farm Dancing in the Stars is here! And she's GORGEOUS! And quite the sweetheart, even though she's really confused.

Right now she's at my house in town while I wait on the results of the necropsy of the lamb and everything, plus it allows for bonding time. :wink:

Let me know if you can see this or not, I'm going to post a link to my facebook with some really bad pics of her. We'll be getting better ones tomorrow.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 416&ref=nf


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: She's here!*

She is so pretty!! Congrats, Crissa!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

Thank you!

And thank you all for all you've done, whether you donated or even prayed for me. I think you all are amazing people. You are all amazing people.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: She's here!*

omg shes pretty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's here!*

I am getting an error..

You must log in to see this page. :shrug:

:hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: She's here!*

ooh stunning! looks at those spots


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

Alright, I'll go ahead and load them on Photobucket too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*


























If you can't tell, she wasn't cooperating at all, but I can't blame her she must be so confused. Poor girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's here!*

She is beautiful...  that was so sweet of the ones that did that for you... I have been having a tough go at it ...but I did pray..... ray: Hopefully... with this beautiful girl ..... :lovey: .....things will be blessed for you ..........with all the support brought to you by others........ There aren't many wonderful people in this world....such as that .....and it is so amazing ........how they happen to be on TGS... :grouphug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: She's here!*

She is a really nice looking goat. Have fun with her and spoil her


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

She's beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

Toth you put that perfectly and thank you for your prayers. ((hugs))

Thanks RPC and Bethany!

So Bethany I think I'll definitely be seeing you at some shows this year.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*



Crissa said:


> So Bethany I think I'll definitely be seeing you at some shows this year.


That would be really cool!! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

Crissa, she is GORGEOUS!!! Her ears are perfect and so is her pretty face! The spots are icing on the cake....very dairy young lady.

:hug: for you and hope that the necropsy can give you some answers.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: She's here!*

:wahoo: Oh so very exciting, congrats to the max, yes very wonderful members here! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: She's here!*

Here's some better pics I got with my phone, you can see her color MUCH better in these.

"I am queen of the log!"









"Momma....can I have my bottle? Pwease?"









"Fine, I'll eat some grass instead."


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: She's here!*

Wow She is so pretty! Just look at that length!  
Wonder if her kids are going to inherit those wild moon spots?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She's awesome! Congratulations! I cant wait to see how she does for you!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful Crissa!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome  Thanks for the new pictures -- cant wait to watch her grow up and have babies of her own


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous, Crissa!!! :greengrin:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congrats!! :leap: 

Connie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very lovely indeed... :greengrin: :thumb:  :clap: :hi5: :dance: :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm so in love already, and so is the entire family and my best friend. 
Sorry guys I got some more that my best friend took for me, I'll just post the links though. I'm a little photo happy right now, but it's so hard not to be when I love her so much already! lol

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7658.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7693.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7665.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7657.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7690.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 0_7696.jpg


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww... That will be so great for you! I'm glad you have a girl you can show. Hopefully she can be your jumping off doe to really get your herd going. And the cool thing is, if you find a good buck to breed to, and you get a buckling, you could breed him to your other does. Maybe you'll see more of those spots!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey you read my mind! That is my exact plan. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pictures..she is pretty :greengrin: ...and you look like.... a proud new momma...  :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

What a beautiful goat! And such an unusual gorgeous coloring too. Have fun showing that one, looks like you just may have a winner!!


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

She's really pretty. I love spotted Nubians. I'm really hoping my two spotted girls will give me spotted kids this year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I was not able to donate either as much as I really wanted to, but I also have been praying for you and your animals. 
I sure hope you are getting answers to the losses lately.

Crissa, I tell you, that doe is breathtaking. I just love her and I do see why you do also. Congratulations and God bless those that were able to help you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! She's really a sweetheart, and she's potty trained! lol Makes things easier.

Sweetgoats- I thought I had posted already in its own thread about the explanation of the losses, but I think my computer ate it. (I was half asleep while writing it anyways, so I may have hit the wrong button) 

The lambs died of coccidia, I was told by the vet. (different one than I usually use, but he was cheaper and closer) Apparently although I'm feeding a medicated feed right now, they somehow got it. The three lambs were the ONLY ones not eating the feed, my last lamb that I've got was the first to start actually eating feed. After I thought about it, they were (well at least my ram lamb that died was) presenting SOME symptoms of it, minus the scours, but I never thought about it 1; because I could never catch him so 2; because he was still nursing mom really well and eating grass, hay, etc, just not the grain. But I was told that there is a newer strain of coccidia that doesn't present scours, which SCARES me! Said that it sounded like a birthing complication from Lyric, and either a freak accident for Orion or maybe he had coccidia too and the stress of the storm and not getting feed for a couple of days (even though they had plenty of good hay) may have accelerated it or something. Keep in mind this isn't a very experienced goat vet, but he was trying. So I did get my answers finally, plus quite a few of what's left of my herd and flock have minor cases of worms, but that's being taken care of.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She looks really nice and I wish you the best of luck with her!


----------

